
The problem with logos. - macco
http://www.minimallyminimal.com/journal/2012/1/24/coffee-time-the-problem-with-logos.html
======
hoodq19
I'm on the same page as the author. Plus, I'd be willing to put my money where
my mouth is and pay extra for no-logo versions of most electronic products -
from smartphones to TV and major appliances. That aesthetic is worth paying
for.

------
iNate2000
Apple's logos are some of the biggest around. And lots of car dealers put
their logo on the back of the car. And cell phones are all cheaper because of
all the branding. Non-WWAN tablets are much more expensive than the branded
ones.

